# Salt Steak



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I know this might sound terrible, but my friends dad worked in Brazil for several years and made this steak when he came back. Its easy to make and very good.

Get a sirloin cut about 3 1/2" thick. Place some almuinum foil down and cover a space in rock salt that the steak will sit on. Put the steak on and them cover it in rock sock. Pat the sides down and everything. Cover it up and let it sit for about 2 hours in the refrigerator. Then put on the grill and cook to your preference. As you cook and flip the sirloin, keep adding salt and the top. Once done, the salt should cake off. Dust off excess salt and eat. Enjoy!


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

We do the same thing with a prime rib. Put rock salt in a dutch oven, put meat on the bed of rock salt, cover completely with salt and bake untill med. rare. Take a hammer and crack salt off and it is great. Be carefull You will swallow Your tongue.


----------

